
Stock trading platform: young people are buying SNAP - haaen
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2017/03/04/who-bought-snap-shares-millennials
======
haaen
There seems to be a high demographic correlation between users and stock
owners. If the users of a company's priduct are roughly the same group as its
stock owners, I think it provides a positive outlook for the company's share
price.

